# Dinner and a Movie



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My brother had to be gone for work all week so pretty much all I did all week was miss him, but today he came home and we were supposed to have dinner and a movie together. There is this very SHORT tight black party dress with shiny sequins covering it that he loves me in. I'm over 40 now and feel a little uncomfortable in it but decided to wear it for him with pantyhose I'd not tried before, Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer - the legs are almost gritty in texture but very sheer black and the panty part really smoothed out and hid my disposable diaper underneath my dress. My brother said he couldn't believe how beautiful I looked and I caught more than one other guy staring at my legs. I felt rather sexy and confident and pretty, and was soooo glad to have my brother back. He'd brought me a giant mylar Mickey balloon (my favorite) as a gift which I carried around the mall with us but that I decided to let go of outside our restaurant as we waited for dinner. I was cold in my dress and needed a wet diaper change but my brother covered me with his coat as we watched my balloon fly away until gone and then a quick diaper change in the restaurant before a delicious meal and dessert. Another wet diaper change and we were off to our movie. We had nice seats together and were just settling in when I had to crouch down in our aisle and have a BM. A really big BM - not diarrhea thank goodness but all feelings of sexiness are gone when the BM feels like you suddenly have pushed a large baked potato into your diaper, followed a few seconds later by more struggle as your body pushes against your diaper and pantyhose and you feel like there are now two baked potatoes under your dress.  I could hardly walk to the restroom with the bulge and changing and disposing of my soiled diaper was a gross and nasty process. My brother always reassures me that it's not a big deal and that nobody knows about what's happening in my diaper, and he's probably right, but I was still upset. But after a clean diaper and no bloat (yeah!) And time spent snuggled next to my brother watching Spectre (I loved it!), I felt a lot better.


----------

